# Lets go fishin...



## islandboi409aTm (Dec 11, 2009)

Hello everyone Looking to get with some 2coolers and go fishing. Bay, jetties, offshore, its all good with me. I'll split gas, bait, can dive boat, pretty good at backing in trailors. I also do alot of wading and kayak fishing. Im 23 work during the week in the afternoons Just looking for some new people to fish with.


----------



## Mtek (Mar 12, 2012)

PM send


----------

